# EA : هي دي / هو دة



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلا و مرحبا بكم جميعا يا اصدقائي الكرام
:أنا لا اعرف أن ما معني كلمة (دي) أو(دة) في هذه الجمل

أكتر حاجه بحبها فيكى هوه *ده*
اه هوه ده اه ألبك
وأكتر حاجه شدتني ليكي هيه دي
اه هي *دي* طيبه ألبك

إذا تستطيع  قل لي الجمل باللغة العربية الفصحى.
أشكركم مقدما


----------



## fenakhay

They are both demonstrative determiners/pronouns in Egyptian Arabic. ده is masculine and دي is feminine.

كلتاهما أسماء إشارة باللهجة المصرية. *ده *للمذكر و *دي *للمؤنث.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Why does this word come after a pronoun ?
Please tell me those sentences in standard Arabic.


----------



## fenakhay

باللهجة المصرية, تأتي أسماء الإشارة بعد الاسم عكس باقي اللهجات العربية.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

fenakhay said:


> باللهجة المصرية, تأتي أسماء الإشارة بعد الاسم عكس باقي اللهجات العربية.


نعم نعم ، أنا أعرف هذا.
لكن المزيج (هي دي / هوه دة) غريب و عجيب بالنسبة لي.
لا افهم معناها
من فضلك اشرح لي هذا الموضوع يا صديقي


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

في الحقيقة يعني أنا لا أفهم معنى العبارة ( هو دا )في الجملة (اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكي *هوه دة* ) على الإطلاق.


----------



## fenakhay

اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكي *هوه دة* = The thing I love in you the most *(it) is this.*


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Thanks 😊


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

😊 السلام عليك مرة اخرى.
في الحقيقة ،  لدي مشكلة  آخر.
الكلمة (حاجة) أنثى ، فلماذا تستخدم الكلمة (هو دة) في هذه الجملة؟
اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكي هوّا دة
في رأيي لازم  أن نقول : اكثر حاجه بحبها فيكي هي دي
.الكلمة (هو دة )  تشير إلى أي كلمة في الجملة ؟
و في الجملة : " اكتر حاجة شدتني ليكي هي دي  الكلمة "(هي دي ) تشير الى الكلمة (حاجة)  ,صحيح ؟؟


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

برإيي الجملة : (اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكي هوا دا  آه هوا دا آه قلبك)في الفصحى تكون : (اكثر شيء الذي احبه فيك هو قلبك) صحيح ؟
فلماذا في اللهجة المصرية يقولون (هوا دا )؟؟ الكلمة (حاجة )هي الانثى


----------



## Mahaodeh

Amirali1383koohi said:


> الكلمة (حاجة) أنثى ، فلماذا تستخدم الكلمة (هو دة) في هذه الجملة؟


لأن الشيء المشار إليه مذكر.  كلمة حاجة ليست الشيء المشار إليه


Amirali1383koohi said:


> .الكلمة (هو دة ) تشير إلى أي كلمة في الجملة ؟


لا تشير إلى أي كلمة في الجملة نفسها، الهدف من اسم الإشارة هنا هو أن لا تفلظ اسم المشار إليه، بل تشير إليه فقط

لتوضيح الأمر ساتسخدم المثال الذي اعطيته في 


Amirali1383koohi said:


> في الفصحى تكون : (اكثر شيء الذي احبه فيك هو قلبك)


لو كنت تقف مع المتكلم، وبدلا من أن يقول "هو قلبك"، رفع سبابته وأشار إلى قلبك، فماذا سيقول؟
سيقول (أكثر شيء أحبه فيك هو هذا)
هذا مذكر لأن القلب مذكر ولا علاقة لاسم الإشارة بكلمة شيء
لو أشار بيده إلى عينك فسيقول (أكثر شيء أحبه فيك هي عينك)
هنا استخدم هي لأن العين مؤنثة

الأمر نفسه يحدث في اللهجات العامية ومنها المصرية
في الأغنية الجملة الأولى تستخدم دا لأن المشار إليه هو القلب وهو مذكر
الجملة الثالثة تستخدم دي لأن المشار إليه هي طيبة القلب وهي مؤنثة 
اسم الإشارة لا يشير إلى كلمة حاجة، بل إلى شيء محدد يقصده المغني


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا لك على التوضيحات  المفيدة
 فقط لم اعرف شيئا بعد
:يعني لا يمكننا ان نقول
اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكي هي دا آه هي دا آه قلبك
لأنني اعتقد أن الكلمة (هي) تشير إلى (حاجة) و الكلمة (دا) تشير الى (قلبك) , هل هذا صحيح ؟؟
في الحقيقة هذا الموضوع  بالنسبة لي صعب جدا
الكلمة (هيّه) تشير إلى ماذا ؟ و الكلمة (هوّه) تشير الى ماذا ؟؟
رأيك هو أن الكلمة (هو / هي ) تشير إلى (قلبك / طيبة قلبك) ايضا ؟


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Amirali1383koohi said:


> برإيي الجملة : (اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكي هوا دا  آه هوا دا آه قلبك)في الفصحى تكون : (اكثر شيء الذي احبه فيك هو قلبك) صحيح ؟


في هذه الجملة نستطيع أن نقول (اكثر شيء الذي احبه فيكي هو هذا) و في رإيي الكلمة (هذا) تشير الى (قلبك)  و  الكلمة (هو) تشير الى (شيء


Amirali1383koohi said:


> اكتر حاجة بحبها فيكي هي دا آه هي دا آه قلبك ؟



أما اللهجة المصرية فكلمة (حاجة) هي الانثى ، ففي رايي الكلمة (هي) تشير الى (حاجة) و الكلمة (دة) هي ليست انثى فتشير الكلمة (دة) الى (قلبك) ، هل هذا صحيح ؟؟ 
اذا تعرفون الجواب ، قلوا لي من فضلكم


----------



## Sun-Shine

Amirali1383koohi said:


> في هذه الجملة نستطيع أن نقول (اكثر شيء الذي احبه فيكي هو هذا) و في رإيي الكلمة (هذا) تشير الى (قلبك)  و  الكلمة (هو) تشير الى (شيء


(صحيح. مع حذف الذي (أكثر شيء أحبه فيكِ هو هذا


> أما اللهجة المصرية فكلمة (حاجة) هي الانثى ، ففي رايي الكلمة (هي) تشير الى (حاجة) و الكلمة (دة) هي ليست انثى فتشير الكلمة (دة) الى (قلبك) ، هل هذا صحيح ؟؟


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Sun_ Shine شکرا یا 
یعنی یمکننا أن نقول : اکتر حاجه بحبها فیکی هی ده ؟؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

(_رأيي_ أن كلاهما صواب (أكتر حاجة بحبها هي/هو+ مذكر


----------

